# Omni-step



## billyhill

this is my first visit to the chat room.can you please tell me the size of the fuses for the omni-step and where they are in the van.the van is a 57reg sundance 580pr.


----------



## spykal

Hi Billy

Good to see you making a first post! Welcome to MHF :wink:

I am sure that someone will know the exact answer but for now I will give you some general help with the step.

The fitting and instruction manuals for many Omnistore steps can be downloaded from >> HERE <<

I think you will find that the fuse is a 20 amp rating ( that is what the instructions ask for) and in your Swift van the they may well have put it somewhere in the engine compartment when they did the conversion ( It may be in an accessory type fuse holder near the wiper motor ).

Mike


----------



## Sargent

Hi Billy sorry for the delay in getting back to you. The main power fuse (that provides the main current to operate the motor) is located in the fusebox in the habitation area (NE184) i believe the diagram is one for your vehicle.

http://www.sargentltd.co.uk/Swift_Sundance-Bessacarr_E400_2008_schematic.pdf

I hope this helps

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## sheringham

*Omnistep*

Picked up (new to us) 2004 Bessacarr E450 on Sunday. Got it home and the step lowered but we could not get to retract. Eventually started engine and it did go in but ever since has refused to come out to play again!

Looked on MHF and found this and other threads. 
Have checked fuses and relay, checked internal switch. Dismantled step, lubricated moving parts, checked motor switch underneath all to no avail.
I am convinced it is electical because I cant hear the relay or buzzer.
Attached piccy of the Bessacar/Swift panel for future reference.

Further practical suggestions would be welcome!. 
Failing that its a 100 mile round trip back to the dealer.

Ron


----------



## Rincewind

Hi Ron,

If you click on the link in spykal's post and open up one of the installation manuals it has a wiring diagram for the set up. As yours went up when you started the engine I would think you have the version with the relay in circuit. Assuming you do have power to the step my guess would be a poor earth or the limiter switch, as that is the only part that affects both the switch and relay operation.

Often electrical faults are down to bad earths so very likely but definately check for power first.

Keith


----------



## Sargent

Hi Ron the relay & buzzer only works when the engine starts and the step is extended, this pulls the step in, and as the step is already in then the relay will not have to operate (i hope that make sense)
The power for the step motor is fed from the brown/green vehicle battery through one of the fuses shown in the picture (unfortunately i cannot tell which way up the picture is) If you have access to a multimeter then please check the following:
Is there 12v at the step operation switch brown/green +ve and white orange -ve (if no reading then check fuses and cables towards the engine bay)
That the two thick wire on the step motor (orange & Purple) are 12v when the step operation switch is operated, the voltage will be reversed when the step operation switch is pressed the other way? (if there isn't a reading either way then suspect switch)

There are other points as Keith has suggested such as the limit switch and the negative for this, but as it did retract with the engine i think the best place to start is as above.

Please let us know how you get on? if you need to discuss this verbally then please do not hesitate to contact us 01482 678981

Best regards

Ian Sargent


----------



## sheringham

*Omni-Step saga, continuation*

Since above posting in February we have been away a couple of time with the Omni-step inoperative and an alternative twin step carried in the MH. Senior management now thinks "enough is enough". Yesterday as it was a nice day and as the compound was dry I revisited the problem with details culled from MHF database...thanks to Clive, Ian and others.
Tried initially to see if it would work...dream on!!
Removed switch, checked cables and verified voltage on the +ve and -ve to switch, Checked correct colour cable to the amp spades within the switch (switch connections not numbered but I assume that the switch is symetrical), AOK. Checked all 3 fuses .2 x 10A & 1 x 20A under bonnet in Swift box all 3 AOK although there is facility for 4 fuses I assume that the empty one is for "future expansion". 2 identical relays (type/part no. 011202) "checked" by verifying that there is voltage to the bases. AOK although again reading more than 12Volts.cannot check relays themselves?
Removed mechanical drive linkage strap from step and lubricated again all of the moving parts.
Removed and refitted cover to the motor, no apparent damage. At a loss! Started engine, buzzer operated and the step motor operated until I climbed underneath and pressed the limit switch which stopped the motor. Let go of the limit switch, the motor restarted clockwise as if closing the step and the shaft continued to rotate until I stopped the engine. Reconnected mechanical drive linkage strap. Reassembled the step and was not unduly surprised that it refused to work!!!! 
Short of replacing the relays and the switch what else can be done.?
the obvious is to take it to C M Autos Lancaster but we don't have time at the present!!!.

Further advice would be greatly appreciated by those in the know.

Ron


----------



## trumper

Hi Ron, 

Your story is very familiar, EXACTLY the same issue and actions taken as by yourself but on a Swift 630L. Switch checked out ok pos and neg feed ok.

Replaced the switch, worked straight away, been great ever since.

My original switch was normal oblong looking rocker type but the new switch was round so had to make a much bigger hole for it to fit into.

The double changeover switch is unusual and a difficult part to source apart from the original manufacturer.

Steve


----------



## claypigeon

Hi Ron take a look here http://www.vehicle-wiring-products.eu/VWP-onlinestore/switches/rocker.php

Dave

Ps i had the same problem it turned out to be the switch.


----------



## sheringham

*Omnistep...final happy conclusion*

It was the switch!!!!!Bought new switch (Aerial up and down type for £5) fitted and the step came down but would not retract. Closer inspection of the old switch showed that terminals 2 & 4 had a soldered strap across. Copied it and "Eureka" everything AOK. Senior Management now satisfied!! 
Thanks to everybody for the information and help.

Ron


----------

